# TV-Tipp (ARD- PlusMinus)



## A John (13 Juli 2004)

Heute Abend 21:55 in der ARD
Ein Bericht über die Dialermafia und ihre Hintermänner in Plusminus.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Aaron (13 Juli 2004)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt!
Ein Redakteur von denen hat mir vor einiger Zeit mal eine Mail geschrieben, und sein nicht vorhandenes Wissen gradezu stolz präsentiert.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 Juli 2004)

@ technofreak

hab's auch gerade gemerkt... ein paar Minuten zu spät...

sorry!


----------



## IM (13 Juli 2004)

Allein der Tiel ist doch schon Programm genug:

"Die Dialermafia"....

Auf die "Hintermänner" bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Bestimmt berichten die nochmal von der HAS Sache.

Ob die da jedoch an die Hintermänner gekommen sind - bezweifle ich gar sehr.

Andersrum könnte man ja auch mal was gutes aus dem Artikel (Sendung) ziehen:

Alle die da nicht genannt werden - sind keine Dialermafia  :lol: 

Na dann schaun wir also mal .. ob wir in dem Bericht die Leute von Mainpean,Intexus,Global Netcom,Questnet usw. sehen ...


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2004)

Der Redakteur war nicht unmaßgeblich an der Kanalisierung der HAS-Verfahren nach Hamburg beteiligt. Wenn ich mal wieder in Saschas entliehene Kristllkugel gucke, dann ist da ein Bericht über die spanischen Drahtzieher der HAS/DWML/Deutsche Zahlungssysteme zu sehen. Kurz um, ich hoffe dass es um einen in Spanien lebenden Dänen mit "sonderga*rdigem" Namen geht.

Mein Duzfreund Franz sagt immer: ...schau´n mar mal!


----------



## IM (13 Juli 2004)

@Reducal

Das war ja nun nicht schwer herzuleiten worum es in diesem Beitrag ging.   

Wahrscheinlich sitzen in Santa Ponsa einige gerade im restaurant beim Essen und schauen diesem Beitrag zu.

Auf das ihnen das Essen im Halse stecken bleibt.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich mal gespannt. Bisher waren die PlusMinus-Bericht immer sehr schlecht gemacht (ohne wirkliches Wissen ... und mehr als peinlich).


Du warst Doch voriges Jahr auch mal in einem drin. Seit dem werden jegliche Presseanfragen (zu unseren durchaus gemeinsamen Themen) an meine Firma negativ beschieden.


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juli 2004)

Haeh??

Irgendwie verstehe ich deine Aussage nicht wirklich Reducal. Durch Tobis Aussage im TV wird deine Firma negativ bewertet??
Oder bewertet deine Firma Presseanfragen negativ, weil Tobi die Presse beglücken durfte??

Grübel... noch ein paar mal durchlesend, das Heute nicht begreifend....

Ich sollte doch schlafen gehen......


----------



## Aaron (13 Juli 2004)

... und ich hatte Recht. Naja, nett gemachter Bericht. Und das kann man nicht oft sagen.


----------



## sascha (13 Juli 2004)

Schön, dass die ARD mal deutlich sagt, was die StA Hamburg bisher immer mehr oder minder klein gefahren hat: Die Spuren führen ins Ausland, nach Dänemark und Spanien. Und dennoch nichts Neues für diejenigen, die unser Forum regelmäßig verfolgen. Gadikas hat das Netzwerk ja schon vor Monaten einmal aufgedröselt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42342


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2004)

Herr Peerenboom, mein Kompliment!


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dass die ARD mal deutlich sagt, was die StA Hamburg bisher immer mehr oder minder klein gefahren hat: Die Spuren führen ins Ausland, nach Dänemark und Spanien. Und dennoch nichts Neues für diejenigen, die unser Forum regelmäßig verfolgen. Gadikas hat das Netzwerk ja schon vor Monaten einmal aufgedröselt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42342


Die verspätete Adelung dieses Beitrags (...)  versöhnt für die Gähnrecherchen, ähnlich infotainmäßig wie Planetopia, mit Flugzeug im Anflug... Du meine Güte... 
aka


----------



## IM (13 Juli 2004)

Frage:

Welche rechtlichen Konsequenzen hat diese Erkentniss eigentlich ?
Gut, man hat die Front - sprich Hamburg - kurzfristig mal pressewirksam festgenommen.

Die sind ja nun auch wieder auf freiem Fuss.
Da hatte man sich mit Interfun schon mehr Mühe gegeben.

Das tat Herrn H... bestimmt weh.

Aber wie nun weiter ?

Wo ist das Geld ?

Und die sogenannten Hintermänner haben jetzt was zu befürchten ?

Fragen über fragen ....

_[Name entfernt! Dino]_


----------



## Aaron (13 Juli 2004)

..


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2004)

@ IM,

auf Deine Frage über Fragen kann es hier keine Antworten geben. Das Ermittlungsverfahren läuft und bis dieses nicht abgeschlossen ist, gibt es keine detaillierten, öffentlichen Auskünfte, um dessen Ergebnis nicht zu gefährden.
Die "vorübergehend" Festgenommenen haben wahrscheinlich einen festen Wohnsitz und da alle Beweise mit dem LKW abgefahren wurden, besteht auch keine Verdunkelungsgefahr. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Firmenkonten der HAS sowie die Privatkonten von Matthias & R. W. beschlagnahmt worden sind und damit gibt es keinen Haftgrund, insbesondere dann, wenn die Beschuldigten womöglich geständig sind und bisher nicht negativ in Erscheinung getreten waren.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

*News von der anderen Seite ???*

Wen die Massnahmen bezueglich HAS/HFM/haste nicht gesehen interessiert, mag evt. an diesem Text seine Freude haben. Ich jedenfalls kann mir meine Schadenfreude nicht verkneifen, bei 30.000 gezahlten Rechnungen und 2,1 Mille kommt das nur leider zu spaet. Interessant ist auch, dass scheinbar denen ihre Webserver mitgenommen wurden, jedenfalls ist sowohl Dialacom als auch buxomatic nicht erreichbar... 



			
				Einschlaegiges Adultmasterforum schrieb:
			
		

> Dear Webmaster,
> 
> Following the breakdown with our ISP, which was solved late last week, we have now encountered a much more severe
> situation, which has halted all BUXOmatic operations:
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die "vorübergehend" Festgenommenen haben wahrscheinlich einen festen Wohnsitz und da alle Beweise mit dem LKW abgefahren wurden, besteht auch keine Verdunkelungsgefahr.


 Vom ersten posting zur HAS bis zur Durchsuchung hatte man ja auch nur kanpp 5 Monate Zeit, allerlei Kartönchen wegzuschaffen. In eines der vielen Büros in der Sp*straße vielleicht? Keiner hat's getan und Niemand hat's gesehen...


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

*Re: News von der anderen Seite ???*



			
				TSCoreN schrieb:
			
		

> Einschlaegiges Adultmasterforum schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ...


 Wo haste das nur wieder her 
Interpretiere ich das richtig?


			
				icommerce solutions schrieb:
			
		

> 05.27.04 We added great DE dialer to our program - BUXOMATIC! 8EUR PER CALL! You'll find links in members area of dialer**.***


Und was ist aus dem Student mit der de-Domain zu "Gazas DIALAr" geworden? Außerdem: Buxomatic ist inzwischen in Moldawien zu finden (auch mit 8Euro pro call, "we pay up to 10 Euro per call" - wie früher...



			
				großartigereinwähler schrieb:
			
		

> - The page is visible for German users only. This is determined by IP address and you won't see the page if you're not in Germany.


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Vom ersten posting zur HAS bis zur Durchsuchung hatte man ja auch nur kanpp 5 Monate Zeit, allerlei Kartönchen wegzuschaffen.


Soll das heißen, dass Deiner Meinung nach - aufgrund der öffentlichen Diskussion hier - die Hamburger vorgewarnt waren? Dieser Meinung bin ich nicht, denn ohne die Öffentlichkeit durch derartige Foren, den Veröffentlichungen der Verbrauchschutzverbände und von verschiedenen Behörden würde die Hamburger StA das Thema heute noch ignorieren.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

Wozu hat HAS einen Dialer genutzt? An die Daten der Leute (Adresse für die Rechnungszustellung) kommt man doch viel einfacher (D-Info usw)?

Tobi


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 Juli 2004)

... bisschen spät aufgestanden heute...



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> (...)  versöhnt für die Gähnrecherchen, ähnlich infotainmäßig wie Planetopia, mit Flugzeug im Anflug... Du meine Güte...
> aka



Na, so richtig überzeugend war der Bericht nicht. Eigentlich kann man alles bequem mit Fax, Tel. und PC von zu Hause aus recherchieren - und mit Hilfe der Behörden vor Ort, die i.d.R. auskunftsfreudiger sind als hierzulande.

Wo waren und wer sind denn genau die „Hintermänner“? Wer profitiert – und wie? Bei welchen Banken sind Konten eingerichtet? Rolle der DT AG? Welche mglw. prominenten Personen geben (zumindest) ihren guten Namen für Aufsichtsräte oder Vorstände her (siehe bspw. Gienger bei Goodlines)?

Und: Statt mit vagen Umschreibungen wie „kontrolliert“, „steht in Verbindung mit“ oder „ist beteiligt an“ zu hantieren, hätte man die Dinge sicher konkreter benennen können: „ist Eigentümer von“, „hält so und so viele Anteile an“...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 Juli 2004)

P.S.

Gestern hieß es übrigens noch
 "Dialer-Abzocke - plusminus zeigt die Hintermänner"  
heute dagegen
  :bigcry: "Die Paten des Dialer-Betrugs - plusminus zeigt, wer die Großen in der Dialer-Branche sind" :bigcry: 

http://www3.mdr.de/plusminus/130704/dialer.html


----------



## technofreak (14 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu hat HAS einen Dialer genutzt? An die Daten der Leute (Adresse für die Rechnungszustellung) kommt man doch viel einfacher (D-Info usw)?



Das ist sogar in einigen Gegenden gemacht worden, irgendwo wurde hier schon mal darüber berichtet
(schlicht Luftrechnungen in den Briefkasten geworfen) 
aber es macht sich psychologisch einfach besser unerfahrene Gelegenheitssurfer 
zu verunsichern, und daß diese perfide Masche aufgegangen ist , beweist die Zahl (70000) 
die aus dieser Verunsicherung  heraus gezahlt haben. Erfahrene  Mitbürger haben 
je nach Temperament nur gelacht  oder die Rechnung kommentarlos in die Ablage P gelegt ..

tf


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Juli 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Paten des Dialer-Betrugs - plusminus zeigt, wer die Großen in der Dialer-Branche sind"



Diese Ahnungslosen, selbst diese Dänemark-Mallorca Connection hat  nur kleines Taschengeld 
abgezockt (gemessen an den Umsätzen der Branche) und hat sich  hauptsächlich auf Deutschland beschränkt 
(Der Überschrift könnte höchstens "wer die Großen in der deutschen Dialer-Branche sind/waren" , 
aber das wäre nicht zutreffend, da gibt es  erheblich größere, gelle  ) 


An die globalen Player (Stichwort Auslands/Satellitendialer) traut sich keiner ran.... 


cp


----------



## Counselor (14 Juli 2004)

Teltarif berichtet, was ein Ex-Mitarbeiter der D-SMS/HFM zu sagen hat:
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw...D323B9565C6=KBIeWt3NQ0WTFs5i9octVQcAAADszn8B&


----------



## galdikas (14 Juli 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spuren führen ins Ausland, nach Dänemark und Spanien. Und dennoch nichts Neues für diejenigen, die unser Forum regelmäßig verfolgen. Gadikas hat das Netzwerk ja schon vor Monaten einmal aufgedröselt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42342



Die ältesten Hinweise finden sich in Finnland. In der Erwartung, daß die Verbreitung folgender Fakten über dieses Forum Zustimmung finden und gebilligt werden wird:

Im finnischen Handelsregister sind diese beiden Firmen eingetragen:

0943061-3
MSB *Managed Service Bureau Of Finland Oy (ehemals OY Atlas Power AB)*
( alisas _Persolvo Inkasso, alias IBC International Billing and Collection_ )
( Quelle: http://www.ytj.fi/english/Yrity2.asp?path=605&yavain=776416 )?

0961680-5
*TBS-Finland Oy ( ehemals: MSB-Finance Oy Ltd. )*
HELSINKI
Main line of business
Wholesale trade and commission trade, except of motor vehicles and motorcycles
Postal address
MIKONKATU 8 7KRS. ( = (ehemalige) Adresse der *MSB Managed Service Bureau OY*)
( Quelle: http://www.ytj.fi/english/Yrity2.asp?path=605&yavain=793343 )

(    ....  wird fortgesetzt .... ) 

gal.


----------



## technofreak (14 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> http://www3.mdr.de/plusminus/130704/dialer.html
> 
> Wer ist PG Media?
> 
> Tobi



http://www.pgmedia.de/

tf


			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> (    ....  wird fortgesetzt .... )
> 
> gal.



aber nur unter Beachtung der NUBS, das Posting wurde bereits gesichert


----------



## paullafargue (15 Juli 2004)

*Plusminus HAS &Co*

Guten Tag an alle,
als Autor des Beitrages möchte ich hier ein paar Anmerkungen los werden:

An Sascha: Die meisten Rechnungsempfänger haben vermutlich nicht den Informationsstand, den die Diskussionsteilnehmer in diesem Forum zu haben scheinen. Für diese Leute machen wir die Berichte.

An Aaron:  Ihre Anmerkungen möchte ich wie folgt korrigieren: Keine einzige Einstellung kam aus dem Archiv. Auch die Frau am Empfang der Sun Telecom hat ein Recht darauf, dass wir ihre Persönlichkeitsrechte wahren. Die Kosten für die Dreharbeiten auf Malle belaufen sich auf unter 2000 EURO (Flug 300 Euro), Hotel (200 EURO), Mietwagen (120 EURO) Drehteam unter (600 EURO). 

An Telekomunikacja: Ich erfahre immer wieder, dass es sehr viel Sinn macht, sich die Dinge vor Ort anzuschauen. Der Erkenntnisgewinn ist enorm. Es gibt übrigens gute Gründe, sehr vorsichtig zu sein, wenn man Personen oder Firmen öffentlich in einen kritischen Zusammenhang stellt und benennt.  Das gilt auch hier: Wir können nur das berichten, was wir auch belegen können. Dies müssen wir auch in den Formulierungen berücksichtigen, die alle sehr bewusst gewählt wurden. Trotz aller Vorsicht lassen sich aber Zusammenhänge erkennen.

An Capitan Picard:
DANN MACHEN SIE MICH AHNEND! Wer sind nach Ihrer Kenntnis die wirklichen Großverdiener? Gibt es Belege und gute Quellen?   Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie ich von Ihnen harte Fakten bekommen könnte. Einen Sendeplatz finden wir bestimmt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nicolas Peerenboom


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2004)

paullafarge schrieb:
			
		

> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Gut zu wissen, dass Sie da sind, also: hier meine ich
Ich hoffe, Sie nehmen sich nicht zu viel Recht auf Faulheit 

MfG

kleiner link


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Juli 2004)

@ Nicolas Peerenboom

Grüß Gott, Herr Peerenboom!



			
				paullafargue schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten Rechnungsempfänger haben vermutlich nicht den Informationsstand, den die Diskussionsteilnehmer in diesem Forum zu haben scheinen. Für diese Leute machen wir die Berichte.



Wenn das so ist: Welchen Rechnungsempfänger interessieren denn schon die (nochmals: vagen) „Zusammenhänge“, d.h. wer wen wie wo wann besch***? Wäre es dann nicht besser, detailliert über Schutzmechanismen zu berichten?



			
				paullafargue schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erfahre immer wieder, dass es sehr viel Sinn macht, sich die Dinge vor Ort anzuschauen. Der Erkenntnisgewinn ist enorm.



Ich möchte jetzt nicht mit der GEZ-Gebühren-Leier anfangen... aber: knapp 4000 Mark für Recherchen alleine vor Ort?? Welcher „Sinn“ ist denn für den Zuschauer dabei ’rumgekommen? Informationstechnisch? Finanziell?



			
				paullafargue schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt übrigens gute Gründe, sehr vorsichtig zu sein, wenn man Personen oder Firmen öffentlich in einen kritischen Zusammenhang stellt und benennt.



Das sehe ich ein. Weshalb dann aber die ein wenig reißerischen Aussagen „Dialer-Abzocke - plusminus zeigt die Hintermänner“ und "Die Paten des Dialer-Betrugs - plusminus zeigt, wer die Großen in der Dialer-Branche sind"? Ich hatte mir vor der Sendung – ganz im Ernst! – schon einmal Papier und Bleistift zurecht gelegt... um dann mit dem Malen von Strichmännchen zu beginnen...



			
				paullafargue schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können nur das berichten, was wir auch belegen können. Dies müssen wir auch in den Formulierungen berücksichtigen, die alle sehr bewusst gewählt wurden. Trotz aller Vorsicht lassen sich aber Zusammenhänge erkennen.



Ich vertraue darauf, dass man bei der ARD – der ziemlich letzte Hort an Seriosität im deutschen TV - nur das berichtet, was auch belegbar ist. Auch ich würde meine Person nicht gerne in Foren oder Medien wiederfinden, wenn verbreitete Informationen auf bloßen Spekulationen fußen. Genau hier scheint aber das Problem zu liegen: Wären durch eingehendere Recherchen vielleicht nicht doch noch handfestere Ergebnisse zu Tage gefördert worden? Bspw. auch mit Hilfe von Dokumenten* aus/ von Handelsregistern, Handelskammern, Meldeämtern, Polizeidienststellen... Diese sind im Ausland gemeinhin auskunftsfreudiger, als deutsche Mikado-Behörden... 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


* und deren Veröffentlichung (links auf http://www3.mdr.de/plusminus/130704/dialer.html ?)


----------



## galdikas (15 Juli 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Abend 21:55 in der ARD
> Ein Bericht über die Dialermafia und ihre Hintermänner in Plusminus.



Angeblich soll die dänische *Euro-Telegroup Holding ApS* (Mit-)Inhaberin der Gesellschaftsanteile an der *Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH* sein.
( http://www3.mdr.de/plusminus/130704/dialer.html )

Allerdings hat diese Gesellschaft ihren Sitz (ebenso wie die anderen 4 ) inzwischen nicht mehr in Greve, sondern in:

Toldbodgade 95 A  
1253  København K:

*Euro-Tele-Group Holding ApS*, *Euro-Line ApS* , *Euro-Media ApS* ,*Euro-Telekom ApS* , *Euro Telegroup Media Holding ApS*

CVR-nr:  20105542
*Euro-Tele-Group Holding ApS*

Mitarbeiter :  1 
Branche :    Ikke-finansielle holdingselskaber 
( Quelle: Branchenverzeichnis )

Direktør Connie L. S. T., Greve
( Quelle: Selskabsregistreringer )

CVR-nr. 26541468
*EURO TELEGROUP MEDIA HOLDING ApS*

Firmeninhaber: *Euro Telegroup Holding ApS*
Direktør Jørgen J. 
( Quelle: Selskabsregistreringer )

CVR-nr : 20105496
*Euro-Line ApS* 

Hjemmeside :   http://www.EuroLine.dk 
 *Euroline Danmark*
c/o Telefon-Service ApS  ( --->  http://www.t-s.dk/ )
Box 1314,DK-2600 GLOSTRUP, Danmark
( CVR-nr. 19264300: TELEFON SERVICE ApS, Selskabsregistreringer )
About Euroline AS  ( http://www.euroline.no/ )
Euroline is headquartered in Drammen, Norway, a small city just 
outside of Oslo, Norway.  The company was established in 1991. 
Euroline is one of the  largest suppliers of Voice, and LAN-fax 
products in Scandinavia. (... )  
(  Quelle: http://www.artisoft.com/docs/66.htm )
Direktør Connie L. S. T.
( Quelle: Selskabsregistreringer )

CVR-nr :       20105593
*Euro-Telekom ApS* 

Homepage :  http://www.euro-telekom.com 
Mitarbeiter : 0 
Branche : Postordreforretninger 
( Quelle: Branchenverzeichnis )

CVR-nr : 20105607
*Euro-Media ApS *

Hjemmeside :          http://www.EuroMedia.dk 
Mitarbeiter : 1 
Branche : 7440109   Reklame- og marketing m.m.
( Quelle: Branchenverzeichnis )

gal.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juli 2004)

*Re: Plusminus HAS &Co*



			
				paullafargue schrieb:
			
		

> An Capitan Picard:
> DANN MACHEN SIE MICH AHNEND! Wer sind nach Ihrer Kenntnis die wirklichen Großverdiener? Gibt es Belege und gute Quellen?



Selbst wenn ich das wüßte, würde ich mich als kleines Würstchen hüten, damit an die Öffentlichkeit 
zu gehen. Aber es gibt Fakten, die nachdenklich machen sollten. Bei der gesamten Auslandsdialer
und Satellitenabzocke werden peinlich in der gesamten Presse , T-Com und sogar beim BSI irgendwelche 
Namen oder Vermutungen vermieden und genau diese Fragen nach der Herkunft und Hintermännern  nicht gestellt , 
obwohl die letzteren sehr wohl Vermutungen oder Hinweise haben müßten.

Diese Abzocke ist kein nationales sondern ein internationales Problem, was sich schlicht daraus 
 ablesen läßt, daß diese Form in allen (mir sprachlich zugänglichen Ländern) berichtet wird
 und zwar mit den gleichen Vorwahlnummern zu obskuren und meist am Rande des 
Staatsbankrotts lavierenden (Südsee)Inselstaaten oder in Afrika.  Auch in den betroffenen  Ländern 
(USA/UK/Australien/Spanien usw.usw,  )werden keinerlei  Fragen dazu gestellt, sondern als ein 
aus dem geheimnisvollen Nirwana kommendes Unheil hingenommen, vor dem man sich halt schützen muß. 

Mehr weiß ich nicht dazu, außer diesen jeden kritischen  Menschen  nachdenklich machen sollenden 
Überlegungen.

cp


----------



## Qoppa (15 Juli 2004)

*Re: Plusminus HAS &Co*

Lieber Herr Peerenboom,
schön, daß Sie hier vorbeischauen und sogar persönlich zu den Kommentaren Stellung nehmen!
Zu Ihrer wichtigen Frage


			
				paullafargue schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sind nach Ihrer Kenntnis die wirklichen Großverdiener? Gibt es Belege und gute Quellen?   Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich von Ihnen harte Fakten bekommen könnte. Einen Sendeplatz finden wir bestimmt.


hier im Forum können Sie sehr viele Recherchen über die verschiedenen Firmenverwicklungen finden, - naturgemäß ist vieles Spekulation, aber es gibt auch viele Belege, die zu berechtigten Vermutungen führen. Allerdings braucht man wohl eine gewisse Ausdauer, bis sich ein klares Bild ergibt   

Ein hartes Faktum über die Großverdiener gibt es aber: nämlich die unrühmliche Rolle der Telekomfirmen, allen voran der Dt. Telekom. Ohne die geballte Inkassomacht der Telekom könnten die Hintermänner nicht viel verdienen. Und wie das vor sich geht, dazu gibt es in fast jedem Thread hier Berichte und Beispiele: Abblocken von Reklamationen, Abbuchung trotz Widerspruch, Abwälzung der Beweislast auf die Kunden, haufenweise irreführende und falsche Informationen, um zum Aufgeben zu bewegen, Einschüchterung durch Rechtsanwalt und Inkassofirmen ohne jede Prüfung, ob die Einwendung berechtigt sein könnte, bis hin zur Androhung einer (widerrechtlichen) Anschlußsperre. (Eine grundsätzliche Diskussion über die Rolle der Telekom findet sich z.B. am Anfang des Geldwäsche-Threads.)

Kurzum: ein korrektes Vorgehen bei berechtigten Reklamationen, wie man es von einem angeblich kundenorientierten Großkonzern erwarten sollte, ist fast die Ausnahme. Und warum? Natürlich deswegen, weil die Telekom zahlenmäßig sicherlich der größte Großverdiener dieses grauen Marktes ist. Das ist m.E. der Kern des Skandals. Ich würde mich sehr über einen Bericht freuen, der nicht nur die Seite der Betroffenen zeigt (so etwas gab es ja schon), sondern das "T-System" dahinter kritisch beleuchtet.


----------



## sascha (15 Juli 2004)

> Ich würde mich sehr über einen Bericht freuen, der nicht nur die Seite der Betroffenen zeigt (so etwas gab es ja schon), sondern das "T-System" dahinter kritisch beleuchtet.



Hatten wir allerdings schon vor gar nicht so langer Zeit in der ARD - leider zu einer sehr späten Uhrzeit....


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2004)

*Re: Plusminus HAS &Co*



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ein hartes Faktum über die Großverdiener gibt es aber: nämlich die unrühmliche Rolle der Telekomfirmen, allen voran der Dt. Telekom...


Du, Qoppa? Der Herr Peerenboom hat sich der HAS-Sache angenommen. Ich finde es führt jetzt etwas zu weit, ihn für sämtliche Dialeranwendungen irgendwie zur Berichterstattung zu bringen. Die DTAG hat zumindest mit diesem Problem nun wirklich gar nix zu tun.


----------



## Qoppa (15 Juli 2004)

Es war allgemein die Frage nach harten Fakten zu den Großverdienern, - und dieses Grundfaktum wird bei dieser Frage allzu oft übersehen (bzw. die regelmäßigen Forenbesucher gewöhnen sich eben daran, daß es nun mal so ist). 

Und es würde mich tatsächlich sehr interessieren, einmal etwas mehr Einblick in die Hintergründe zu gewinnen: Umsatz und anteiliger Gewinn der Telekom, wieviel davon Dialer, bezogen auf welche Firmen und Angebote, wieviel davon vermutlich problembehaftet, wie hoch ist die Reklamationsquote, wie ist in diesen Fällen die Gewinn/Verlustquote? Dann intern die Handhabung: mit welchen Vorgaben werden die Mitarbeiter im Kundenservice und Backoffice an die "Front" geschickt? Schließlich: wer ist für dieses "System" verantwortlich? Auf welchen Hierarchieebenen fallen die Entscheidungen? Welche strategischen Gedanken gibt es dabei? Wie ist die Kalkulation bezüglich des nicht geringen Ansehensverlustes (bei gleichzeitig vielen Millionen, die in Werbung und Kundenbindung gesteckt werden)? usw. usf. 

Ich erwarte ja nicht ernsthaft, daß Herr Peerenboom alle diese Fragen angeht  Aber dies sind Punkte, die überhaupt nur ein kritischer und hartnäckiger Journalist recherchieren könnte.


----------



## sascha (16 Juli 2004)

> An Sascha: Die meisten Rechnungsempfänger haben vermutlich nicht den Informationsstand, den die Diskussionsteilnehmer in diesem Forum zu haben scheinen. Für diese Leute machen wir die Berichte.



@Paul Das ist mir schon klar. Wenn Du Dich ein bisschen schlau machst weißt Du, dass ich Dir da schon nachfühlen kann...



> Aber dies sind Punkte, die überhaupt nur ein kritischer und hartnäckiger Journalist recherchieren könnte.



@Qoppa

Prinzipiell schon richtig. Aber als Jounalist wirst Du nur in seltensten Fällen (und bei den wenigsten Medien) die Chance dazu bekommen. Letztlich geht es in aller Regel um populäre Aufbereitung der Themen, nicht um Bericht für Experten...


----------



## News (16 Juli 2004)

> Letztlich geht es in aller Regel um populäre Aufbereitung der Themen, nicht um Bericht für Experten...


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Bei meiner Geschichte über Malvorlagen & Co. im Frühjahr sollte ich z.B. auf die Namen der Hintermänner verzichten, weil der Normalleser die eh nicht kennt.
Lediglich die PC-Fachpresse kann auch mal richtig ins Detail gehen.
Und Foren wie dieses können's eben auch


----------

